# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  Proposition de soirée PvE

## NayeDjel

Bonsoir à tous  ::): 

**

Récemment je me suis mis à faire le tour de la Tyrie  pour aller chercher divers objets et toniques (tous plus inutiles les uns que les autres ::|: ) ou juste par plaisir de  refaire l'explo de certaines zones.

Durant mon périple je me suis rendu compte d'une chose :
Il y a énormément d'events PvE génialissime que personne ne fait ou ne connait. D'ailleurs,  chose étonnante sur ce jeu, certains ont une narration assez intéressantes et/ou  amusantes ! Un bon nombre de ces events ne sont pas aléatoires et peuvent être déclenchés en parlant à un PNJ.

J'ai été surpris car cela faisait longtemps que je m'étais *vraiment* amusé sur le jeu  ::o: . Cela m'a donc donné une idée : Pourquoi ne pas organiser une grande excursion PvE entre canards pour faire ces events ?

Pour moi une soirée de ce genre amène plusieurs points positifs :
1) Redécouvrir le jeu, constater GW2 ne se résume pas à farm cita c1
2) Il y a des events de groupes assez corsés et qui demandent pas mal de monde
3)  Beaucoups d'events impliquent des champions et, grâce au patch, chacun y trouvera son compte  :Cigare: .


Quelques events intéressants en vrac :
*Marais de fer :* 
- La maison hantée avec la nécromantes qui kidnappe les petits charr
- Vaincre Victurus et son armée
- Vaincre la reine dévoreuse stigmatisée
...

*Chutes de la canopée :*
- Défendre un village Quaggan de l'assaut des Kraits
- Vaincre la sorcière Krait
- Vaincre Oouo (la statue avec l'asura)
...

*Terres sauvages de Brisban :*
- Toute la suite d'event pour libérer le village skritt au centre de la map

*Côtes de la marée sanglante :*
- Tuer la terreur Orrienne des profondeurs
...

*Harathi Hinterlands*
- Tuer le Géant dans sa grotte (Kull skullcrusher quelquechose comme ca)
- Libérer les soldats capturés par l'Araignée championne génitrice : Gargantula
...

*Mont Maëlstrom*
- Tabasser le gros pollueur de l'Enqueste à l'Aquabase Terreur 7

*Saut de Malchor*
- Le gros Meta-event pour aller dans le laboratoire secret de L'Enqueste
- Vaincre le Trio de monstres marins

*Passage de Lornar*
- Aider le Quaggan Suwa a devenir le chef des pirates et bottant les fesses du capitaine Jetsam

*Marais de la Lumillule*
- Reprendre et protéger le Fort Cadence (meta event)
- Tuer le Megalodon
- Protéger les territoires des Hyleks (meta event)
...

*Mini dongeons :* zone 70-80 norns, le temple de la flamme à Diessa, la tombe naine (zone 35-45 norn).



La liste est longue en fait... ::O:  mais vous m'aurez compris.

Comme je ne suis pas trop au fait du calendrier RvR and Co, je ne fais qu'évoquer l'idée pour recueillir l'avis de tous, si cela intéresse des gens (faire un doodle  ::rolleyes:: ) et si cela est réalisable.

Voilà, Bonne soirée  :^_^: 

EDIT 1 : Oui, j'ai enlevé Taidha, mauvais exemple  ::P: 
Au niveau du format si c'est réalisable, j'aurais vu une organisation similaire à une soirée mission de guilde, on a une liste d'events ou de zones prédéfinies et on part à la chasse, avec ou non un background RP (mais je crois que ca n'a pas trop plus à certains la dernière fois).

*
*

----------


## Maderone

ça me tente moi !
Par contre je suis pas chaud pour Taidha qui est un WB donc que tout le monde doit connaitre.

----------


## Quentinouss

De même, je suis très intéressé. D'autant plus que certains events que tu as cités, je ne les connais même pas...

----------


## LilyDrumba

Pareil, ça m'intéresse bien aussi

----------


## yougi

Je suis partant aussi !  ::):

----------


## Thorkel

Très bonne initiative! Perso je pars en vacs donc ça va pas être possible. Mais je rebondis sur le: "Le PVE est cool dans GW2".....évidemment qu'il est cool! perso j'ai pas joué pendant quelques semaines, je reviens, je me balade en PVE, et ya PERSONNE! C'est hallucinant (et il était pas 3h du mat, il était 20h). 

A croire que tout le monde est au même endroit, ne fait que les donjons ou du PVP, mais on peut littéralement "vider une zone" sans voir âme qui vive. Je trouve cela bien dommage....

----------


## Mr Slurp

Avec mes presque 3 explo complètes, j'ai déjà à peu près vu tout ces events (hormis un ou deux) et oui je suis d'accord y'a plein de truc cool en PvE. 
Par contre cet event :



> Vaincre le Trio de monstres marins


Alors là non! Ma toute première sortie de guilde "Farm à Orr" (octobre l'an dernier je crois) m'a laissé un souvenir de sac à PV abominable...

----------


## Thorkel

3 explos complètes! youpi!! je croyais être le seul cinglé à recommencer cette aspect du jeu (complètement inutile on est d'accord)  :^_^:

----------


## NayeDjel

> 3 explos complètes! youpi!! je croyais être le seul cinglé à recommencer cette aspect du jeu (complètement inutile on est d'accord)


Pas plus inutile que le reste hein, je pense pas que le farm soit plus distrayant que l'explo  :;):

----------


## Thorkel

C'est pas faux!

----------


## tibere

intéressé également pour ce séjour découverte ...dépends de quel jours ça tombe en fait ;o)

----------


## Lee Tchii

Idem, très intéressée mais j'espère être disponible.
Aussi, si l'event se monte, prévoir à l'avance un départ pour un parcours à pied ou une liste de TP histoire que nos rerolls soient prêts et qu'on ne fasse pas nos boulets !

----------


## NayeDjel

> intéressé également pour ce séjour découverte ...dépends de quel jours ça tombe en fait ;o)


Yep, après je suis pas un pro de l'organisation et je ne sais pas si les animateurs ont prévu des choses dans les semaines à venir.
On peut toujours fixer une date, je m'arrange pour faire une programmation des events et on voit avec le monde qu'il y aura le soir même.

Concrètement avec le RAID et les missions de guilde ce serait le lundi ou mardi le jour le plus approprié ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

> je ne sais pas si les animateurs ont prévu des choses dans les semaines à venir.


Le calendrier de la guilde est ton ami  ::ninja::

----------


## Lanilor

> Concrètement avec le RAID et les missions de guilde ce serait le lundi ou mardi le jour le plus approprié ?


Le mercredi  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> Le mercredi


C'est ça.

Et d'ailleurs ça m'intéresse aussi !

Autant j'aime faire de l'explo dans mon coin en asocial, autant faire des events entre canards, je trouve l'idée chouette.

----------


## NayeDjel

Okay, donc admettons, Mercredi de la semaine prochaine (14/08) à 21h, ca vous convient ?

Ca me laisse le temps de préparer la rando, de donner les zones et les TPs nécessaires  ::):

----------


## tibere

mercredi ! jour de marché, jour libre..parfait ...21h15 ?

----------


## Maderone

Pourquoi pas 21h ?

----------


## LilyDrumba

Le mercredi ça me va sauf que la semaine prochaine je suis en vacances et je pars le mardi donc j'en serais pas pour la 1ère  ::sad::

----------


## tibere

> Pourquoi pas 21h ?


parce que c'est trop banale 21h pile  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Maximelene

Faut dire 21h pour que les gens soient là à 21h15.  ::ninja::

----------


## Myron

Ça m’intéresse aussi  ::):

----------


## Animisme

Je serai là !

----------


## Ptit gras

Serais là aussi !

----------


## Quentinouss

I'll be there !

----------


## NayeDjel

La pression  ::O:

----------


## Vaaahn

Je me ferais bien une petite soirée avec vous pour le fun, I'm in !
Par contre ça a intérêt à être géré au poil de cul près, t'entends Nayedjel, *AU POIL DE CUL PRES §§§*

----------


## Arkane Derian

> La pression




Tiens pour la peine, je viendrai leecher comme un gros sale aussi !

----------


## Maximelene

Eh ben, ça promet tout ça !  ::P: 

J'ai posté, mais j'ai oublié de dire que j'en serai.  ::lol::

----------


## NayeDjel

Je suis en train de préparer l'itinéraire et aussi quelques outils pour surveiller les events.
Je poste les TPs and co ce soir si tout se passe bien.

----------


## NayeDjel

Ce w-e je n'ai pas eu le temps vraiment de préparer la soirée. Et la semaine qui arrive je vais être assez occupé. Du coups, si possible j'aimerais décaler au *Mercredi 21/08* à* 21h13.





*

----------


## Zepolak

Moi ça me dérange pas, mais il faudra que tu fasses avec la horde de joueurs déçus, abandonnés voire carrément trahis !!

----------


## Ptit gras

Au bûcher  :<_<:

----------


## Maximelene

Va y'avoir des sanctions...

Chouette, j'aurais pas à choisir entre GW et Payday 2.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Enfoiré !

----------


## NayeDjel

C'est pas une raison aussi noble que Narquois, mais jeudi dernier j'ai accepté un deuxième boulot pour joindre les deux bouts. Ce qui fait que j'ai quelques inconnues sur mes disponibilités cette semaine sachant que je travaille tard.

La soirée n'est pas annulée mais déplacée :x ne me rendez pas plus mal à l'aise que je ne le suis  ::P:  svp  :Emo:

----------


## Maximelene

Genre t'es mal à l'aise. On est entre canards, dis nous d'aller nous faire voir, et si on l'ouvre, distribue des taloches. Tu vas quand même pas être gêné, oh ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

> Ce w-e je n'ai pas eu le temps vraiment de préparer la soirée. Et la semaine qui arrive je vais être assez occupé. Du coups, si possible j'aimerais décaler au *Mercredi 21/08* à* 21h13.
> *


Je peux pas, j'ai poney aquatique !!! 
Dommage  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Quentinouss

Pas de problème pour ma part, je serai là à la nouvelle date !

----------


## NayeDjel

J'abandonne... je n'ai aucune dispo cette semaine non plus, je peux rien prévoir


J'en ai plein le coin  ::|:  Ca va faire 2 semaines que je n'ai pas joué

Caillassez moi

----------


## Maderone

Salaud...

----------


## Maximelene

Cette soirée a disparu dans les limbes ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Hasunay

J’espère pas ça avait l'air fnu !

----------


## Vaaahn

> *Nayedjel* a disparu dans les limbes ?


*Fixed*

----------


## Mr Slurp

Tapez pas sur mon pauvre petit Clem (NayaDjel), c'est un mec plein de bonne volonté mais qu'essai actuellement de garder un boulo  :Emo:

----------


## Hasunay

Et le chômage alors ! Il sait pas que Vizunah c'est le serveur des chômeurs étudiants canadiens !

----------

